# Sugar cakes



## Dad2ms (May 17, 2015)

Newbie question. How many of you feed your bees during the cold winter months? I live in the southeast so winters aren't terrible but January and February can get in teens. If you feed, how and what do you feed? 

Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Candy boards is what we use. Lots of recipes on the internet too.
Kare just made a trial one for me to put on one of the home hives that she baked after mixing the ingreatents. 

 Al


----------



## homesteader824 (Jul 25, 2013)

I put on a 1-1/2" shim and feed sugar cakes. In the Ozarks our winters vary greatly. This looks to be a mild winter. The problem I've had with mild winters is the bees are more active and so use more honey. The sugar is cheap insurance.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

That's the problem I'm currently having. It's in the 60's and 70's during the day. My bees are consuming lots of food because they are still active. They are rather a pain in the backside right now. They are bored and have nothing to gather, so when they aren't trying to rob each other, they are constantly swarming my truck and around my house because they can smell the frames I have stored and bee smells and sugar water in the back of the truck.

It's so warm that I'm still feeding syrup. They are making inroads in the sugar cakes too.


----------

